# Breeding a Vizsla, need lots of info please!



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all, I'm really keen on breeding my Vizsla bitch when she is old enough, but I am a beginner to breeding and at the moment am just trying to gather all the info I can so I can consider it properly! I have spoke to a few breeders about what it involves, but any info is a great help!

Do you know what age you can breed a Viz?!
Some people say you can breed on the second season, but I think Maisy will still be way too young at that age! She'll still be a pup to me then!

I know there's lots involved in breeding and lots to be prepared so just wanting to know the ins and outs off people who have done it! 

Many thanks, Eva


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Hungarian Vizsla Club The Breed page


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

breeding a litter is a very time consuming job.

Firstly i'd contact your breeder to see if the bitch is worthy of mating . good luck


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry Im new to all this what do you mean by 'worthy of mating'? 
I would have her hip scored before considering it if thats what you mean.

She was pick of the litter and I mentioned to the breeder I was considering breeding and she said to choose Maisy from the littre as she was a good size. 

I will consider all aspects of breeding before making the final decision, still got a while to wait as Maisy's only 10months! 

Thanks for the link.
Eva and Maisy


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

for weims going by the breed club recommendations you cannot breed before the age of 2 years - and vizzys are quite like weims, I would assume you will need the same health checks as a weim - including the hip score - was your dogs mother hip scored - not asking because that has any bearing on your dogs scoring - just to me indicates that your own dog was breed after consideration. Do you have your dogs KC reg - assuming that you can check details on viz database. Are you working your dog?
regards
DT
http://www.everwhenvizslas.net/responsible.htm


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am waiting on her Kennel club reg, after 10months I have finally managed to get it done, although I had to threaten to call trading standards to get this! So my personal opinion of the breeders I got Maisy from isnt great! I has spoken to Kennel club and papers have been sent out on mon, so just waiting to recieve them! I know both her parents worked with falconry, but Maisy hasn't been worked, although she shows good signs of pointing and retrieving when we are out on the field.
I think 2 years is about right for a Viz too, as I spoke to the HV Society today and they said their members must wait until two years to breed, I am recieving a membership form from them, so hopefully they will help out with info.
Thanks
Eva


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, it seems like your breeder isn't the best to act as a mentor, so I wouldn't count on them knowing what a good quality bitch is, however, you are heading in the right direction by joining the HV Society, where I'm sure you will get lots of knowledgeable help. Being 'worthy of breeding' is commonly used to mean that the dog or bitch not only has good/clear health test results, but is also a good example of the breed and their genes are worth passing on. I know we bang on about health tests, and they are a must, but in themselves do not make a dog worth breeding from. In addition, we all tend to think our dogs are the best so, understandably, we cannot see why they shouldn't be worthy,but the best way is to get an unbiased assessment from several breed experts. Many do this through competing , either showing or working or both, depending on the breed. However, as you will be joining the breed club, you will meet those who can assess your girl independantly and I'm sure they will give good advice. Good luck.


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

True, i do think she's perfect!lol!
But you are right I have a book with the breed standard in but its really hard to tell from a book exactly whats right and wrong, so will be best to get an outside opinion. Hopefully when I hear back from the HV society they will be able to help. 
You're right Maisy's breeder would not be a great mentor!!!I am very disappointed that she has had no contact with me since I've had Maisy appart from when I threatened to call trading standards! I just can't understand it, if Maisy ever had pups I'd probably be a nightmare as I'd want to know how they were getting on everyday when they went to new homes!!
I have a friend who has bred tollers and she has a lot of info for me, although I would love to get some good advice from a Vizsla breeder. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Getting involved in the breed really is the best way to learn and you can do that through the breed clubs. Get to some working events and shows to see other visla's in action. Not only will you meet knowledgeable people who will be all too willing to help anyone who is really interested. In addition, they will be able to advise you of your girls faults (yes, I know you don't think she has any  - but all dogs do), and you will get to see potential stud dogs that will compliment her.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Where are you located Eva? before you start you need to check your dogs details - I was in an unfortunate position once whereby I have a dog that the breeder did not have a bloody clue who the dam was!!!!! 

Vizzs do point - it's natural - doesn't necessirally make em good breeding stock though- I could say my youngster retrieves - but she don't retrieve to hand - so in effect she don't retrieve. 
Does she point with both front and back legs? this to me is a good indication as to pointing .
regards
DT


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree going to some shows/work etc to get people in Vizzies unbiased opinions on your girl 

Good luck with your lady


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Eva 
where abouts are you? The reason I ask is I had my Vizsla bitch hip scored last year by some lovely ladies near me and it only cost £75 inc fees. They are very professional and specialise in this, many vets dont and you can get the x rays sent back if they dont know what they are doing this can prove very expensive.You can always take your dog to ring craft classes the people running the classes will give you a rough idea if she is breed standard and if it is worth entering shows. You dont have to show your dog to breed. What are your dogs lines if I may ask? If you find your dog is ok to go ahead and breed I would recomend that you find a sire with a really expierianced breeder they can help guide you through the process as they will also be responsible for the litter. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> The reason I ask is I had my Vizsla bitch hip scored last year by some lovely ladies near me and it only cost £75 inc fees. They are very professional and specialise in this


Looking at where you live, I'm pretty sure I know who you mean and agree they are very good (I use them too).

I aslo agree you don't have to show, but going to shows and/or seeing working dogs (even just as a spectator) is where you will get to meet knowledgeable breeders and also potential stud dogs.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

That is right Dundee the more knowledgeable people you can get to know the better. You need to get yourself out there and get to know as many breeders (not necessarily Vizsla ones) as you can. You are doing the right thing by trying to find out all the info first though many people don't even bother.


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. She does point with front and back paw, but she also isnt a perfect retriever as she doesnt always give things back, although she's getting better.
I am in Suffolk, my vet said it would cost around 200 to get her hip scored so that price is a lot better and if they know more that sounds great, where abouts is it? 
Her sire is Paddockend snowgoose if that means anything to you? Dam paddockend heather thatcher at Celenarin I think thats spelt right!
I have been to a couple of local shows but not yet seen Vizslas being shown, but a friend who breeds and shows tollers has a lot of useful info.

Eva


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

The fact that you have a friend that shows is a huge bonus. If I were you I would travel to a few shows with her, they are in the same group so you will bump into a few vizsla breeders. There used to be a vizsla discusion group on msn although I think it may have changed, if I find the link i will send it to you. Have you many breeders in your local area?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

My vets quoted me £190 for hipscoring.
regardsDT


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

The other good thing about the lady that did mine was that they could do it sedated rather than a full general which is always better. I will look out the name and number for you.


----------

